# Getting a New 358 Winchester in a Ruger M77 Hawkeye



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I will hopefully have my 358 Winchester Ruger Hawkeye in about a week or two and once I get it and set it up I will post the load work. Will focus on two bullets weights and two bullets. The 225gr Sierra Game King and the 250gr Partition. The 225gr Sierra Game King for all around use especially on deer, hogs, black bear, elk and moose and the 250 Partition on Brown if I get the chance.

All ready have loads from friends who are getting 2550fps plus with the Sierra and good accuracy. Should be fun working this up as I always do have fun at the reloading bench and the bench at the range, then in the woods and field to see how my work will pay off.

Any of you have some favorite loads for your 358Win in 225gr or 250gr bullets that you have found to be accurate and with respectable velocities or other bullets in these weights I have mentioned above and would share that with me I would appreciate it so as to hold down time and cost of load development. Thank you


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Ruger bolt actions to me are the Jeep Wrangler of rifles. They last forever and when you scratch them up or ding them is seems to add character to the rifle. I am not go to put an expensive scope on but thought I would put the Jeep Wrangler of scopes on it because it is roughed and I really like them and get a lot for the money spent.

Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40mm


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Is there a place in the 358Win even though I can't find load data for Accurate 2495 and WW760???? I know that Accurate 2495 has been used in 308 for 150, 165, 180 and 190gr bullets. What is you all take on these two powders. 2495 for the 225gr and 760 for the 250gr????? Also, what about H380?

Really trying to assemble powder for working with the 358Win.

List so far is as follows their order is random:

WW748 
IMR3031 
Varget 
IMR4895 
IMR4320


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My modern reloading book lists the 2495 for a 225gr jacketed bullet. 41.4gr starting load at 2116fps and 46gr max load at 2405fps. Both the starting charge and then max charge are compressed loads. It also lists the 2495 with the same charges doing 2027fps and 2303fps with 250gr jacketed bullet. I don't see the 760 listed with any loads.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much, that is truly interesting about the 2495 powder.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

ac700wildcat said:


> My modern reloading book lists the 2495 for a 225gr jacketed bullet. 41.4gr starting load at 2116fps and 46gr max load at 2405fps. Both the starting charge and then max charge are compressed loads. It also lists the 2495 with the same charges doing 2027fps and 2303fps with 250gr jacketed bullet. I don't see the 760 listed with any loads.


What up to date books are you using to that is giving this info if you do not mind me asking? thanks


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Great, Accurate 2495 is a real contender for use in the 358Win where I will start with 43.9grs and work up to 46grs max load with the 225gr bullet giving 2409fps. Also, IMR4320, IMR4895, W748 are also contenders indeed. I have not yet broken the seal steal on a pound of W760 and I have a reliable source who has hunted in Alaska for a long time and he used W760 compressed load with no max presser signs in front of a 250gr bullet. I can't wait for my rifle to get here and my reloading supplies from Gaff & Sons to make it here. This will be a lot of fun. Yes I am truly addicted to guns, reloading, shooting and especially hunting.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, I have a new in the box never mounted Leupold VX-III 1.5-5 coming and it will be mounted on my 358Win. My grandson gets the new FF2 3-9x40mm on his 22-250. Here is the scope I have coming.










I guess my eyes are still good enough, I looked through the same scope of a friend of mine at a gallon milk jug just over 300yds and I could see it fine on 5 power. I decided that one like this would work fine and just happen to get one on a trade that had not been used. So I went for it. My grandson is really happy about the new scope on the 22-250 because that rifle which was mine, but I keep and is his always got one of my lesser used scopes. So, this makes him feel special and he is, he is my true hunting partner much less my grandson and close friend.


----------



## koflach (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been using a 375 Ruger for the last two years and love it. Lighter than my .416 Rem.Mag. and plenty of medicine for brown bears. Hope you like your Ruger as much as I have.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I am looking at pulling the trigger on a new M77 Hawkeye in 25-06. Not a big caliber like yours, but I'll sure be interested to hear how you like the rifle.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

koflach said:


> I've been using a 375 Ruger for the last two years and love it. Lighter than my .416 Rem.Mag. and plenty of medicine for brown bears. Hope you like your Ruger as much as I have.


Koflach, I really like the ballistics for the 375 Ruger and especially the Hawkeye that Ruger has brought out. I am glad to here you like yours. I really like the feel of the one I held. Mine is finally shipping tomorrow.

My scope has made it here.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

StretchNM said:


> I am looking at pulling the trigger on a new M77 Hawkeye in 25-06. Not a big caliber like yours, but I'll sure be interested to hear how you like the rifle.


StretchNM, I can not wait to get started. Oh, the 358Win in the Ruger Hawkeye with the scope I will put on it will weight about 8 pounds 3 ounces and my Mark V Custom 30-06 weights 7 pounds 6 ounces with scope. I say all of that to make this point. The recoil of a 165gr bullet moving at 2972fps out of my light weight 06 with my hunting handload produces 24ft pounds of recoil. The 358Win weighing what it does with a 225gr bullet moving 2500fps produces 24ft pounds of recoil. The recoil on a 358Win is very manageable.

What I like about the 358Win, is it is an easy gun to shoot because of low recoil for a big bullet and uses at most 49grs of powder give or take a few grains being very efficient while at the same time what I call a little/big thumper.

Here is a picture of one of my hand loads that is ready to go when the rifle gets here.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

He sent me a few pictures of the Ruger M77 358Win before he boxed it up and sent it today.


----------

